# Another pen from scraps



## NGLJ (Jul 5, 2022)

I am always eager to use wood scraps and some times it works out well. You can be the judge. The barrel is lacewood, the end pieces bocote, and the accent pieces are maple. Whilst "rummaging" in my untidy wood pile I found a piece of lacewood 1¾" x ⅜" x 5" and an offcut from shortening a bocote blank. I made some maple veneer on the bandsaw and the attached is the result.


----------



## TDahl (Jul 6, 2022)

Very nice.


----------

